# XP & BackTrack 3 Dual Boot Problem



## Luke_82 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi, i've XP PRO but i need BackTrack as well so i decided for dual boot. I've installed BT3 on my external hard drive. When i finished instalation i've took out the live cd and restart the copmuter. I choose booting from my external hard drive and lilo appear. then i pressed enter and linux started loading up and on the black screen i always have a message :

VFS: Cannot open root device "832" or unknown-block(8,50)
Please append a correct "root=" boot option
Kernel panic - not symcing: FVS: Unable to mount root fs on unkn
I spent like 4 days looking on google and still nothing so what's wrong?


----------



## joethehax0r (Oct 29, 2009)

Sounds like your boot loader is looking in the wrong place or not finding your MBR. I followed these instructions and got it working no problem:


http://www.computereverything.net/2...s-eee-pc-dualboot-backtrack-linux-windows-xp/


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Please avoid posting in very old threads.


----------

